# Uneven extraction + gushing. Is it stale beans or technique?



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

My new setup is a Profitec Pro 700 paired with a Ceado E37S. I am a noob so trying lots of things at the same time for practice but the few shots I've tried come out so quickly that I can't even pay attention to the timer on the machine because I need to turn the lever off to prevent overfilling! But the shot must be coming out in less than 10 seconds and I've struggled to kill extraction before yield reached 50-60g, it's that quick!

Some notes on what I've tried and some photos. I apologise for long post. I suspect it's the beans at fault but I wouldn't have thought they make such a big difference to extraction time and evenness of extraction! I am also new to this so it could very well be gross errors on my part. If there are, I'd like to identify them now before bad habits set in. Any pointers are appreciated

Beans - Using Gaslight from Bella Barista roasted July 16th but unfortunately my cat chewed through the bag and they have been exposed to air for the last 7 days. I am really just using them for practicing my routine and to figure out if I'm making any major mistakes before I get my beloved Red Brick out.

Basket - 18g IMS BaristaPro (dosing 18g in)

Shower screen - IMS nanotech

Grinder - I am using a mod for the Ceado (see photo) that allows me to slow feed beans and use it as single doser. First shots were even gushier (literally 2 seconds to first drip) so I I calibrated it to its zero point and then pulled back a few clicks (see photos). Grind certainly seems finer but this has only marginally improved extraction time. I have noticed time to first drip has improved with finer grind and the puck holds its shape better in the knockbox. There are only a few clicks available to go even finer!

Dosing and distribution - I grind into a cup which I then pour into portafiler via a wide funnel. A couple of taps and then a paper clip for WDT before I use Jack the Leveler on it (set at 5 clicks). Lots of things could go wrong here, I'm aware. I tried setting the leveler to 6 but bottomless portafiler squirted everywhere. I assumed that a setting of 6 is too much and the leveler ends up tamping rather than just leveling. I don't do any tamping as such.

I have noticed the shower screen imprint on the puck so will change basket tomorrow to a larger 20g basket as I understand there needs to be a gap (could it be enough to explain the gushing shot?). I also noticed the puck has what would seem to be defects (or could be just shower screen imprint - I don't know what a good puck should look like?)

So where do I start to fix the shot? How likely is it that it's the beans (too stale/exposed to air) and would that make such a big difference? I can try to go finer on the grind but at this stage is that the right thing to try when I'm already so close to my zero point?

Photos coming in replies due to file size limits.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

See shower imprint


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Note slow feeder system and how close to zero point the finder is set to


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Could someone from moderating team please delete this post? I've accidentally double posted. Thanks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@MildredM


----------

